# pain when swallowing



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

For the days 3 days I have had discomfort when swallowing. No problems eating at all. I am not sure if it is swollen lymph nodes or my thyroid. I have sporadic hyperthyroidism. I am not medicated for it. I have been feeling "off" for about a month. The discomfort is lower in the throat closer to the sternum and mainly on the left side of trachea thyroid area.

My question is should I call my endo or just let it go has swollen lymph node? I have a small hard nodule on the left side size is undetermined according to my last ultrasound. I am due to go to endorsed in june for an ultrasound. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> For the days 3 days I have had discomfort when swallowing. No problems eating at all. I am not sure if it is swollen lymph nodes or my thyroid. I have sporadic hyperthyroidism. I am not medicated for it. I have been feeling "off" for about a month. The discomfort is lower in the throat closer to the sternum and mainly on the left side of trachea thyroid area.
> 
> My question is should I call my endo or just let it go has swollen lymph node? I have a small hard nodule on the left side size is undetermined according to my last ultrasound. I am due to go to endorsed in june for an ultrasound. Thank you for your responses.


Have you had an ultra-sound or RAIU (radioactive uptake?) If not, it may be a very very good idea.

Here are some symptoms............

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

Please call your doctor about this; it is nothing to fool with.


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had 2 ultrasounds. No uptake scan. They have never felt I warranted one because of how sporadic I am. I had at one point a 2cm complex nodule that went away after a FNA .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> I have had 2 ultrasounds. No uptake scan. They have never felt I warranted one because of how sporadic I am. I had at one point a 2cm complex nodule that went away after a FNA .


That just does not sound right about the nodule going away after FNA. I take it the FNA was benign or was it "inconclusive?"

Have you had Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab run?

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419


----------



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nodule was benign. I have had all thyroid blood run and everything comes back normal. The only lab that as ever been off is TSH and it is never consistently off. Talk to endo nurse and she thinks I am just coming down with a cold but wants be to do labs and if they are abnormal they will have me come in.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> Nodule was benign. I have had all thyroid blood run and everything comes back normal. The only lab that as ever been off is TSH and it is never consistently off. Talk to endo nurse and she thinks I am just coming down with a cold but wants be to do labs and if they are abnormal they will have me come in.


It would be very nice to see some lab results with the ranges included.

When are you going to do the labs? Let us know.


----------

